# Any pics of the Mercury 9 and MLEV by Pegasus?



## SUNGOD

Can anyone post some photo's of these? I can't find any pics of them and that PDF file isn't downloading properly for me.


----------



## Scott Hasty

OH MAN...:woohoo: A 1/8 WOTW alien (Pal and Spielberg), a Spielberg tripod and the WWC ark!!

http://www.cybermodeler.com/special/ihe09.shtml


----------



## MadCap Romanian

AMT said:


> Figures
> 
> Ape Man (Glo-Head) (MPC)
> Mummy (Glo-Head) (MPC)
> Vampire (Glo-Head) (MPC)
> Werewolf (Glo-Head) (MPC)


Anyone know what these look like, or what they are? - I know of the Monogram Wolfman, for example....but what's the MPC one?


----------



## Zorro

MadCap Romanian said:


> Anyone know what these look like, or what they are? - I know of the Monogram Wolfman, for example....but what's the MPC one?


----------



## Scott Hasty

I didn't see those!

MAN...they are just DANCING around the POTC and Haunted Mansion kits!

Would it be apropos to beg my parents for these?

I'm only 42 (43 next week...)...I mean I feel like a kid in the 70’s again!


----------



## SUNGOD

Is there anyone from Pegasus on here who can post some pics?


----------



## derric1968

Here you go Sungod:

Mercury 9 Rocket









M.L.E.V.-5


----------



## Scott Hasty

STOOPID question? What are those from? The MLEV looks right off Randy Cooper's workbench


----------



## falcondesigns

Scott Hasty said:


> STOOPID question? What are those from? The MLEV looks right off Randy Cooper's workbench


It is.


----------



## Scott Hasty

My, how informative...


----------



## SUNGOD

Thanks for the pics derric. I'd definitely buy those two though the rocket's a bit too much like a V2 for me on the top. I wish Pegasus would do the rocketships from the 1930's Flash Gordon serials as well.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Not too interested in the Mercury 9, but the MLEV is great!


----------



## veedubb67

MadCap Romanian said:


> Anyone know what these look like, or what they are? - I know of the Monogram Wolfman, for example....but what's the MPC one?


Here's a picture I took.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66

I remember those monsters now... I think they inspired the MPC Monster cars like the Night Crawler, Mummy Machine, etc.

Anyone remember the AMT Bigfoot (the Sasquatch, not the Monster Truck) that had a few glow in the dark parts? I had him as a kid. I always thought he looked more like the hillbillies from the old Buggs Bunny cartoon than an ape man.


----------



## Moonman27

Hey there Scott Hasty, I see on the Cybermodeler site (link above) that Pegasus is planning a Nautilus 1/144 from 20,000 leagues???. Surely,not the Disney Nautilus?! I've long since given up on ever seeing a styrene kit of this thing. Also, the Moebius section on the same site lists the Vampirella MS kit as being cancelled?? I was'nt aware it was even being considered because of Liscensing BS! I would love to see these 2 kits!!!!!!!!! What gives??


----------



## djnick66

There has been discussion of the Disney Nautilus on the Moebius site in the past... I thought Pegasus was doing an interpretation of the Nautilus, but not the Disney sub.

Airfix cut a mold for the Disney sub, but aside from test shots, no kit was issued., A test shot served the basis for the Comet vac and metal kit....


----------



## derric1968

The Pegasus model of the Nautilus is based on an original design by Greg deSantis. It's not the Disney version everyone has been asking for, but it's a pretty cool design none the less. Check it out:










By the way, that's a render from the 3D CGI model that Greg made. I don't know what the final kit will look like, but the image in the Pegasus Catalogue is almost identical, so this render may in fact be accurate.


----------



## Scott Hasty

WHOA...

...and is there a link to this "Pegasus Catalogue?" Or is it like the Zaputer film...?


----------



## derric1968

You can download the PDF *here*.


----------



## djnick66

That looks pretty cool actually. Its about 80% Disney Nautilus minus the arched brow and pilot house.


----------



## Moonman27

That is a pretty cool Nautilus,but I can't understand why it's so darn difficult to just do the Disney one. I guess it's that darn licensing BS thing again. I suppose Disney isn't that interested in the revenue the original Nautilus would undoutedly fetch. And what's up with the MS Vampirella? Is Harris Publications also not interested?? Thanks to the recent outbreak of great old kits being reissued by the big kit companies,there aren't that many "grail" kits left on my wish list. The Disney Nautilus IS one of them though. I've often thought if I DID get ALL the kits I dreamed of,I would croak,so maybe it's just as well.


----------



## djnick66

Read the discussion on the Moebius board... was all very positive actually.


----------



## falcondesigns

Scott Hasty said:


> My, how informative...


you asked....


----------



## xsavoie

I wonder if Pegasus would consider issuing a Planet of the Apes Icarus Spaceship with interior and astronauts.Hopefully,a fair sized one.


----------



## Moonman27

Xsavoie, You must have read my mind, I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## fluke

Pegasus Hobbies is sure showing some serious signs of being a leader of HIGH QUALITY SCI-FI & fantasy kits in styrene, the more the merrier I say! 

Works for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Scot Hasty said:


> My, how informative...


That's pretty much it, though. It's a Randy Cooper original design that they've made into a kit.

The Merc 9 is also an original design (but not by Randy).


----------



## John P

Oh, that Mercury 9 is gonna look SO good in nazi markings! :lol:


----------



## John P

fluke said:


> Pegasus Hobbies is sure showing some serious signs of being a leader in SCI-FI and Space ship kits in styrene, the more the merrier I say!
> 
> Works for me! :thumbsup:


I think they're probably gonna be in ABS, not styrene, but I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## fluke

You say tamata...I say tomata ....tamata...tomata......lets call the whole thing off! 

IBS ...Styrene....its a plastic! Its just nice to finally see some cool stuff with out the high RESIN costs and without the endless hours of clean up and air bubble filling!


----------



## Scott Hasty

John P said:


> That's pretty much it, though. It's a Randy Cooper original design that they've made into a kit.
> 
> The Merc 9 is also an original design (but not by Randy).


Thanks, John!


----------



## fluke

If Pegasus is doing some of these funky and what some model companies would consider 'chancy' kits including a custom design like Randy's Lunar Pod......I wonder if they would consider the Fire Fly class *Serenity*?

*Now that would be ONE HELL of a SHINY kit!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace

If Pegasus follows their current trend of classic Paramount sci-fi, then perhaps we could expect to see kits from _Conquest of Space_ late next year, or by 2011. The "Wheel" space station and Mars ship from the film would be most welcome additions to the line.


----------



## djnick66

Myself I'd go for Rocketship XM or the First Space Ship on Venus...


----------



## hedorah59

Trek Ace said:


> If Pegasus follows their current trend of classic Paramount sci-fi, then perhaps we could expect to see kits from _Conquest of Space_ late next year, or by 2011. The "Wheel" space station and Mars ship from the film would be most welcome additions to the line.





djnick66 said:


> Myself I'd go for Rocketship XM or the First Space Ship on Venus...


I would buy *all* of these suggestions :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

Actually the ONE space ship model I would kill for is War Rocket Ajax from the Flash Gordon movie... As a kid I made a crappy one out of card board!

I found this spiffed up rendition online...

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6524/warrocketajax7eq.png


----------



## fluke

wow...no FIREFLY fans huh?


----------



## Rattrap

Firefly fan, but just dubious the license could be purchased for a reasonable (that is to say, where someone could make a profit on a decently priced kit) price.


----------



## SUNGOD

fluke said:


> wow...no FIREFLY fans huh?



The programme's ok but I find the ship really boring and forgettable.


----------



## djnick66

ehhhhhhhh not a Firefly fan. Even Starbug is better


----------



## derric1968

I love, love, love Firefly. I just don't know think I would be interested in a Serenity model. Besides, I like that Pegasus is giving us pulp Sci-Fi subjects, like UFOs and rocketships.


----------



## The-Nightsky

I'd like A War Rocket Ajax Also!!!


----------



## Dr. Brad

Nope - not interested in Serenity, but I do want that MLEV!


----------



## fluke

I did not like Serenity at first but that ship grows on ya. SHINY. 

The *MLEV* hell yes! bring it on! :thumbsup: I wonder if it will be the same scale as Randy's...what 1/12th is it? It started as a Hamster ball if I remember correctly. 

Poor Hamster...Thats why he turned to crack....nothing else to do :freak:


----------



## Dr. Brad

fluke said:


> I did not like Serenity at first but that ship grows on ya. SHINY.
> 
> The *MLEV* hell yes! bring it on! :thumbsup: I wonder if it will be the same scale as Randy's...what 1/12th is it? It started as a Hamster ball if I remember correctly.
> 
> Poor Hamster...Thats why he turned to crack....nothing else to do :freak:


Maybe it's actually 1:1 scale, and it comes with a hamster astronaut figure...


----------



## fluke

*LOL!!!* :tongue:


----------



## John P

I've already got a very nice resin 1/144 Serenity to build, and a resin 1/288 one built. Coupla the garage guys snuck in under the QMX C&Ds.


----------



## djnick66

I was fortunate to know Randy Cooper back in the mid/late 1980s and he would bring his wonderful scratchbuilt models to the Tampa Scale Modellers monthly meetings. Everyone was always fascinated by 1) the inginuity involved 2) the relative speed he cranked out the models and 3) the workmanship. I don't remember many models exactly... but I do remember "Red Lobster Rescue" which was a little red rescue pod... It was probably made from some plastic household item... but it was way cool. He did a big scratch built Lost in Space diorama with a home made Jupiter 2, space pod, and modified Masudaya wind-up Robot toy! Very cool. Back then no one else was doing anything like those models... Plus, Randy was very personable and very willing to talk about his models, how he made them, materials used, etc.


----------



## LGFugate

Has there been any news of the Pegasus kits? I'm VERY interested in the Mercury 9 and MLEV kits!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Larry


----------



## xsavoie

Same question about the Nautilus.If by Disney,what lenght would be 1/144th scale.


----------



## fluke

This is the design that chosen for the Nautilus by Pegasus....no news that I know of but I am eagerly awaiting for this kit and the MLEV.

I believe that this kit is roughly 14 inches in length. Its a cool 'steam punk' like design and is very welcome!


----------



## derric1968

LGFugate said:


> Has there been any news of the Pegasus kits? I'm VERY interested in the Mercury 9 and MLEV kits!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Larry


Well, apparently, there has been a hobby show going on in Tokyo this weekend. The 50th annual All-Japan Mokei Hobby Show 2010. In one of the booths was a test shot of the Mercury 9. *Click here* to see it.

If there are test shots, then the release shouldn't be too far away. Hopefully, we will hear more news from Pegasus at iHobby next weekend.


----------



## fluke

Has anyone seen anything on the The Pegasus Nautilus or the MLEV?


----------



## veedubb67

Talked to the Pegasus guys at iHobby - they're still working on the Nautilus. Didn't ask about the MLEV.

The Mercury 9 on display looked really cool - they even lit it!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## John P

How big is that Merc 9?


----------



## Dr. Brad

And, you know, the Mercury 9 actually looks it would fit in the Thunderbird universe (the original, not the movie).


----------



## rkoenn

veedubb67 said:


> Didn't ask about the MLEV.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


What does that mean? That is the one I most wanted. It looks cool like the pods on 2001 but at a Pegasus price. You need to explain that post!

Bob K.


----------



## Magesblood

I want to know what they're both from - the MLEV and Mercury 9.

Before you tell me to google it, I already have. Just found mentions of the models.


----------



## robiwon

You didn't have to Google them. It says on the first two pages of this thread that they are original designs. The MLEV was designed by Randy Cooper and resembles something you might have seen in 2001 a Space Odessey.


----------



## rkoenn

Here's a pic of the M.L.E.V.-5 (Manned Lunar Exploration Vehicle I think) that looks quite a bit like the 2001 pods. However the price should be substantially less than any of the resin pod kits. Pegasus is doing some cool kits and I have purchased all their scifi kits to date.










Bob K.


----------



## derric1968

Somebody here posted an update recently about the MLEV (and new Tripod). He had gone into the Pegasus store and talked to the model kit guy. Apparently, the MLEV and Tripod are the most complicated kits they've done so far and are taking longer than expected to complete. So, hang in there everybody. The MLEV and Tripod will make it into your hot little hands eventually, and they will be awesome.


----------



## veedubb67

rkoenn said:


> What does that mean? That is the one I most wanted. It looks cool like the pods on 2001 but at a Pegasus price. You need to explain that post!
> 
> Bob K.


Bob,
Quite simply, I didn't ask them about the MLEV. In fact, I don't think they even had a picture of it in their booth. Don't read anything into this.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67

John P said:


> How big is that Merc 9?


John,
I think it's around 12 inches tall.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## rkoenn

derric1968 said:


> Somebody here posted an update recently about the MLEV (and new Tripod). He had gone into the Pegasus store and talked to the model kit guy. Apparently, the MLEV and Tripod are the most complicated kits they've done so far and are taking longer than expected to complete. So, hang in there everybody. The MLEV and Tripod will make it into your hot little hands eventually, and they will be awesome.


That makes sense looking at the picture from their catalog. If they mold half the detail in that is in that artist rendering, that is going to be a complicated set of molds. I hope they do and that they make it look half as good as the rendering. As I said, it is actually nicer looking than the 2001 pods and the detail in the rendering is fantastic. A scifi modeler's dream model.

Bob K.


----------



## modelsj

It is supposed to be 13.5" and coming out real soon!


----------



## fluke

OK buddy! :tongue:

Just where did you hear that! You just can't come on here and say things like that! Your messing with real emotions here! I'm running out of little funny pills to take....even my cat thinks I'm too tense!

*I GOTSTA TO KNOW!!*

pant pant pant :freak:

Actually the Nautilus is a good one too! I want both.


----------



## derric1968

I don't know where modelsj heard it, but I read it on CultTVman's blog. His Feb 13th entry says that the Mercury 9 should be in stock in "a week or two".


----------



## fluke

Thanks. I mis read...I thought he was talking about the MLEV....Thats the kit I have been waiting for.


----------



## modelsj

Sorry! too vauge! The merc 9 has soooo many bashing possibilities; the pilgrim does also!


----------



## BrianM

...fabgearusa.com has has the Mercury 9 listed, and a nice photo of a build up and the box art.


----------



## robtrek

I can't wait for the MLEV. I saw artwork on this a few years ago and loved the design. A great what if 2001 design for moon hoping. The fact that someone is going to produce an injected molded kit of it is....as said before...a modelers Dream!!! Thank you Pegasus.


----------

